# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Sony] sony vpl-cx85 lcd

## Παράσχος

Παιδιά πήρα από έναν ξάδερφο  μου αυτόν τον προβολεα και έχει μια πράσινη απόχρωση  εε ολη την οθονη και σχετικά πολύ λίγο φως άλλαξα λάμπα αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. . Μήπως έχει άποψη κάνεις?

----------


## atsio

Πιθανότατα χάλασε κάποιο από τα LCD. Μπορεί όμως απλώς (και να το ελπίζεις) να είναι πρόβλημα στις επαφές της καλωδιοταινίας του LCD.

----------


## Παράσχος

> Πιθανότατα χάλασε κάποιο από τα LCD. Μπορεί όμως απλώς (και να το ελπίζεις) να είναι πρόβλημα στις επαφές της καλωδιοταινίας του LCD.


Οκ!  Επειδή είμαι Ρόδο που θα τον πηγαίνα για να τον κοιτάξουν? Εννοώ σε ηλεκτρονικό ας πούμε?

----------


## atsio

Δες αυτόν από τα μέρη σου. Βγάζει συχνά ανταλλακτικά στο ebay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-Prism-A...cAAOSwuMZZHLNe

----------


## Παράσχος

> Δες αυτόν από τα μέρη σου. Βγάζει συχνά ανταλλακτικά στο ebay. 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-Prism-A...cAAOSwuMZZHLNe


Ευχαριστώ του έστειλα  :Smile:

----------

